

Optimizing MySQL Performance with ZFS - mace
http://www.scribd.com/doc/14603831/Optimizing-MySQL-Performance-with-ZFS

======
russss
Sun have been courting us for a while, and about a year ago they managed to
get our custom for two fairly sizeable (but still commodity x86_64) pieces of
hardware to run our global DB on. Naturally, they were keen to have us running
Solaris, so we gave Solaris + ZFS a shot (the DB is Postgres).

Long story short, ZFS didn't perform so well at all, so Sun shipped over a
bearded expert to take a look at it for us. After regaling us with anecdotes
of how things used to work back in the good old days of 1981, he told us that
ZFS wasn't really suited to heavy DB workloads and we'd be much better off
using UFS instead.

So we wiped them and put Linux on them. Nice machines, still.

